# Trucker's wives!!



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby (May 8, 2013)

Are there any here? Hubby is gonna start otr. He leaves Sunday for 3 weeks to train 8 hours away. Any advice? 

I'm gonna miss him so much. He's opting for 11 days on 3 days off because it's the best way to make money. His words not mine.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My brother does OTR driving. It works out well because he and his wife don't get along well when they spend too much time together. He owns his truck and leases on with a company. He picks his loads and how long he is out. It's very flexible.

Although the money is good, it isn't for everyone. I can see where it could be a very hard life for a couple with young children.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

My dad, first husband and my WS all were drivers at some point. Was great for my first husband becuase it gave me and the kids a break. He was bat crap crazy so we loved him to be gone.

It is hard to do sometimes, so you need something to keep you busy unless you can go with him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

If one of your top Love languages is TIME and/or TOUCH...and you thoroughly enjoy being WITH your husband...this will be very hard on you...at 1st for sure...will take some time getting used to.

My husband could have taken a job like this years ago, I told him I'd miss him too much, the money wasn't worth it to us. We just skimped and saved as best we could with his lower paying job at the time and I worked too - around his schedule, since we had a kid, when he hit the door, I was off. 

A suggestion... as really it will be about finding other things to DO to fulfill your time ...while he is away & you are missing his presence. ...

...You can join a Mops group if you have one in our area... MOPS International - Group Search... I remember one lady in our group... she only saw her OTR Truck driver husband , I think , 2 days a month...when she said this, my mouth dropped to the floor, I don't know how she could live like that... she just kept herself very busy with friends, family and made the best of it.

Hopefully you'll be doing a lot of skyping... I guess in this world today, it would be easier than in the past, since we have webcams! This should help keep you "bonded" during this time..and down the road, with experience behind him, he can take something local and be home every night. It can be tough starting out...his getting some experience under his belt will open other doors, if you find this lifestyle is too hard/ too distant..... hang in there!


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hub used to work crazy hours where we wouldn't see each other for a week or two, sometimes a month. 

It takes some adjustment in both directions (getting used to being apart and then together again) but if both of you are good at communicating and ensuring time home is spent TOGETHER, then it's not so bad.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

My H has had his job with a lot of trave for about 6 month. He is gone anywhere from 3 day trips to the last one was 2.5 weeks. I HATE it. My missing him has not gotten any better in 6 month. Maybe because we don't have kids yet and we were spending a lot of time together before this job and before my pregnancy.

I do try to fill the time doing things like cooking meals and freezing so when he is home we have more time together. Doing deep cleaning. Visiting elderly relatives (this is the most fulfilling). Going to the gym and taking walk in the neighborhood and talk to the neighbors. Sometimes my next door neighbor will go with me.

That take care of the daytime. The night time is still painful.


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

My ex was a long haul OTR driver.. gone anywhere from 3-6 weeks at a time. He actually asked for the divorce while he was on the road...There's so much I know now that I didn't know at the time....I will go out of my way to make sure if there is another man in my life, that he's NOT a driver.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out _Trucker Paradise: The Truth and Tales of the Trucking Industry_ by Melissa Grube.


----------



## plasmasunn (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey there! My dad has been a trucker for more than 30 years, was regional until I got into college and his plant shut down. Best job he could get was car-hauling...he's on the road from 4am Monday and gets home around 8pm Friday night. 

There are two very adorable things my parents do to make this situation work: 
1.) Talk on the phone every night at the same time. (Around 9pm, when he's settling into his hotel, he calls to let her know he's safe and how his day went. She tells him what's up with her and the dog. It almost seems that after 35 years of marriage, they're learning a new way to communicate.)
2.) Every Friday night, when he's driving back in town, he stops and picks up pizza from their favorite place. He walks in the door and goes "Pizza dude's here!" and they sit down and eat dinner together, chit chat a bit, snuggle up and watch movies. 

It's definitely not a perfect situation, and I know it becomes difficult for the both of them. But I think communicating every day is what helps it along.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Can only give you my side. I am currently getting a divorce from a OTR trucker. He spent his life alone driving so he became socially retard! He said he was quiet and didn't feel the need to dicuss even the end of his marriage. He started out coming home every weekend and in the end it was every two to three weeks. I really didn't mind the alone time until I felt the lonely part of it. Even when he was home I felt lonely.


----------

